# Eggs Question...



## mugsy27 (May 26, 2006)

i eat 2 hardboiled eggs most mornings for breakfast.

i usualy like to break my eggs open b4 using them to make sure i dont get a bloody egg...but thats not possible when boiling them

does anyone know what happens if  you boil a bloody egg?  are there any indications it was bloody once its done and cracked open?


----------



## grumblebee (May 26, 2006)

The blood spot would still be visible once hard boiled so if you cracked it open you'd still know if you got one that had a spot. 

A blood spot on an egg wont hurt you, but most people throw them out anyway because it isnt too pleasant to look at.


----------



## Diane1415 (May 27, 2006)

A bloody egg means that the chicken was sick. I was told.

I cracked a very bloody egg on the griddle once and it almost made me sick waiting for it to cook enough to scrape it off of the griddle. The white was even grey instead of white. My husband wouldn't eat eggs for a week after that (I was cooking at the table).


----------



## Gretchen (May 28, 2006)

A bloody egg and an egg with a blood spot are very different things. Yours was spoiled.  The blood spot is harmless.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 17, 2006)

mugsy27 said:
			
		

> i usualy like to break my eggs open b4 using them to make sure i dont get a bloody egg...but thats not possible when boiling them


 
No - but you can candle them! All you need is a bright lamp, or strong flashlight, and a dark room. Hold the egg up to the light and look at it - it's translucent. If there is a blood spot you will see it. Trust me, it's not that hard to do ... I was helping my uncle candle eggs when I was 5.



			
				Diane1415 said:
			
		

> A bloody egg means that the chicken was sick. I was told.


 
I'm with Gretchen - what you described was a rotten egg.

A blood spot simply means the egg is fertile - if they have not been chilled and you put one in an incubator you'll get a cute fluffy little chick in a few days. Blood spots up to about 1/8-inch are not uncommon in Grade B eggs. They will not hurt you - I grew up eating them. If the blood spot is larger than that - they are either incubator eggs or are tossed.


----------



## auntdot (Jun 18, 2006)

Michael, I hate to disagree with you, I wish I had your knowledge of food and cooking.

But blood spots are rare, but not uncommon and most hens never see a rooster.

I have always been taught that a blood spot is just the result of a small blood vessel rupturing. Nothing to do with Mr. Rooster.

But then, of course, I might be very wrong on this.


----------

